# Gaming Console....



## hell_storm2006 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

         I want to buy a gaming console for myself. What do you think is a better option right now? 

XBOX 360 or PS3???  

What are the prices of both. 

Is Microsoft planning to release their next XBOX anytime soon. Coz XBOX 360 is in the market for ages now!!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 2, 2009)

Buy a X360.

1. Its cheaper than PS3.
2. More titles.
3. Easily available here (though PS3 is also available easily!).
4. Cheaper games.
5. Moddable so you can play *ahem* games
6. It has a fair share of good exclusive titles (PS3 also has some good exclusive titles)


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Jan 4, 2009)

What are the prices of both?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 4, 2009)

PS3's official price has been dropped to Rs. 22,990. As for the Xbox 360 Premium, the last I checked, it was at Rs. 23,999. Though there was a Diwali offer for the Core console being priced at Rs. 14,999 which included Core System, one wireless controller, 20GB HDD & 2 free games. Not sure if that offer is still valid but do check it out. If it's still available then pick it up without a second thought. A complete VFM package. Else go for the Playstation 3.


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Jan 4, 2009)

But PS3's BlueRay Drive makes it a little Future Proof nah ? and i also heard that it was  better at playing multimedia [other than games]like movies  when compared to the x360


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 4, 2009)

^^Do you know whats the price of a single Blu-Ray movie ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 4, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> ^^Do you know whats the price of a single Blu-Ray movie ?


It will drop eventually. Just like all the game prices drop after a while. It has become a high definition media format now. Won't be too long before it becomes as common as a DVD.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jan 4, 2009)

Go for the PS3. Faster proccy, Blu-ray, less chance of hardware failure.

Only advantage of X-Box is that you can mod it, but do you really want to mod your console and lose your warranty after spending so much?


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Jan 4, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> ^^Do you know whats the price of a single Blu-Ray movie ?



Oh  ! Do i sound like a n00b ?

I am very well aware of the price .... but thats where the future lies [as far as multimedia consoles are concerned] 

Media houses especially movie production houses from Hollywood have already jumped into the blu-ray band wagon .

Anyway its better than X360's external HD-DVD drive .

And sometime in the future Blue-ray will replace conventional DVDs and get cheaper .

At that time your x360 and PS3's Gfx capabilities would be outdated ofcourse . but you can atleast use the PS3 as a media center to watch movies,music etc [BR drive]

Note : If a mod is detected on XBOX Live ur account ll be banned ....


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 4, 2009)

^I wasnt flaming you!


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Jan 4, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> ^I wasnt flaming you!



ok  ..... Peace


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 4, 2009)

i have PS3 but i suggested u to go for Xbox 360 ~snipped~.PS3 game disc 1600 for normal titles and good titles like GTA IV,Devil may cry nd many more@2500-2800 so its burns my pocket


----------



## kalpik (Jan 7, 2009)

We do not promote piracy here.


----------



## tkin (Jan 8, 2009)

Phantom Lancer said:


> But PS3's BlueRay Drive makes it a little Future Proof nah ? and i also heard that it was  better at playing multimedia [other than games]like movies  when compared to the x360


A blue ray Drive costs 10k now a days, in that case buy the X-360 core @ 14k + BD Drive @ 10k=24k same as the price of a PS3 but since X-box games are cheaper and more in number and it will be more futureproof as you can use your BD Drive in future PCs as well, you can watch movies in your PC as well, and most importantly you can also BURN Blue Ray disc in the PC drive unlike PS3's BD Drive.

BTW- X-360 outsold PS3 in every country except Japan, cause its way more VFM.(Not because it launched earlier, in that case Wii, which launched last couldn't have outsold both X-360 and PS3 globally)


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Jan 9, 2009)

tkin said:


> A blue ray Drive costs 10k now a days, in that case buy the X-360 core @ 14k + BD Drive @ 10k=24k same as the price of a PS3 but since X-box games are cheaper and more in number and it will be more futureproof as you can use your BD Drive in future PCs as well, you can watch movies in your PC as well, and most importantly you can also BURN Blue Ray disc in the PC drive unlike PS3's BD Drive.
> 
> BTW- X-360 outsold PS3 in every country except Japan, cause its way more VFM.(Not because it launched earlier, in that case Wii, which launched last couldn't have outsold both X-360 and PS3 globally)



Correction
Only a Xbox360+*BD drive[Read only]* for PC costs same as that of a PS3 

*A BD writer* for PC costs *Rs7000 more* than a BD reader . so it costs rs16k [The Cheaper ones]

Comparison

A x360 core+BR Writer [PC] costs you atleast rs7000 more [by conservative estimates] than a PS3 

so
-->You need to buy a good display and sound system for ur PC as well as ur x360 , if not either your gaming experience[x360] or movie watching experience[PC] would suck

Whereas

It would be way cheaper to buy a PS3+External HDD (which u can also use for ur PS3) .....U get to read the BR discs using PS3's Drive  and use your HDD as a storage medium for both ur PC and PS3

-->So You can both play games and watch movies on ur PS3 and u end up spending less on ur PC 

 Another advantage PS3 has   
   Only in a PS3 can u install a laptop hard drive [internal]... for x360 u need to get urself the custom drive offered by Microsoft ... so that makes availability of X360 HDD an issue in India.

Also take into account that only in rare cases would you need to burn a 25-30GB BR Disc ... Dual layer DVDs [8GB] are more than enough for most data storage needs .

*Quoting from Wikipedia*


> In addition, both Home Theater Magazine and Ultimate AV have given the system's Blu-ray playback very favorable reviews, stating that the quality of playback exceeds that of many current standalone BR players. Also, the Convergence Panel of the European Imaging and Sound Association recognized the PS3 as the best media center product in the 2007/2008 award year.



Inference PS3 owns in multimedia


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Jan 10, 2009)

I was checking some articles on the net which gave the hardware specs of the three consoles. In most of the sections you would see X360 whoops PS3's a**!!!   

Especially graphics driver. PS3 has a 256MB nVidia driver and X360 has a 512MB ATI  based driver.

Blu-Ray reader/writer is not mandatory as of now.... When they will be, I'm sure X360 BD writers would be available within Rs. 10,000.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 10, 2009)

^What about the 7 core processor in PS3 ?


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Jan 11, 2009)

They are all single core. And X360 has a multi-core engine!! And we all know what advantages a dual core processor has.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 11, 2009)

^PS3 is more powerful than the X360.

Why? I leave upto you to find out as Google has the answers. Its a full fledged computer in itself. Its processer is VERY powerful.


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Jan 14, 2009)

hell_storm2006 said:


> Blu-Ray reader/writer is not mandatory as of now.... When they will be, I'm sure X360 BD writers would be available within Rs. 10,000.


How are u so sure ?

quoting from good ole wikipedia


> Former HD DVD supporter Microsoft had stated that they were not pursuing a Blu-ray Disc drive for the Xbox 360, and would instead focus on their digital downloads from the Xbox Live Marketplace



Sony was heavily involved in BR drive's R&D ..... No wonder MS was backing HD DVD .... they got screwed anyways and are now paying the price



Psychosocial said:


> ^PS3 is more powerful than the X360.
> 
> Why? I leave upto you to find out as Google has the answers. Its a full fledged computer in itself. Its processer is VERY powerful.



Second that ..... Am Surprised by hell storm's claim


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jan 19, 2009)

A problem from my POV for PS3 is that it needs a hdmi supporting monitor(component cable quality not good, just hearsay).

Anyway wait for april because a price drop is expected around that time.


----------



## PhB (Jan 24, 2009)

Ahem, so have you bought your console yet? Don't look at all those graphics capabilities, look at the availibility of games instead. Personally I would and have opted for the PS3.


----------

